# Average size of an 8 mo old?



## eekbh (Jun 9, 2008)

I just wondered about how big everyone's GR's are. Lucy is few days over 8 mos now and we weighed her the other day. To our surprise, she was 68lbs. Today I measured from the floor up her front legs to her shoulders. She's 22-23 inches tall there. Is that average? It just seems that her mom wasn't that big (although I didn't see her dad). Looks like she may end up bigger that we expected. That's fine with me though. I don't mind. But sometimes when she's on your lap it's a little tough..  Thanks for your input.

eekbh


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Kayla will be 8 months on Saturday and she is 52 lbs (just weighed her today) and 21" to the shoulder. I was wondering if she may be too skinny. Her ribs feel ok, but her waist is tiny. How much food do you feed Lucy per day?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie is 64 lbs and 2 yrs, Maggie is 67lbs and 3yrs, Hootie is 63 lbs and 3yrs and Cruiser is 85 lbs and 1 1/2 yrs


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My boy's are big, Jack is 75 pounds and 3 years old, Chewie is 72 pounds and 2 years old. They don't look their weight there just very big boy's.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I think thats big for 8 months especialy if female average is 65lbs full grown.

Cody is BIG too, 50lbs and not even 5 months. And he parents were not huge at all.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sherman was 8 mths old on 12-26-08 and he weighs 74lbs. DH just weighed him upstairs. I thought he was nearing the 75lb mark, but it's still a shock to hear. He now weighs about as much as both human kids together! He was 15lbs when we got him at 12 weeks. 

He's going to be a BIG boy...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Food, genes, etc... can make a difference. If she's not overweight, it could just be her. I've seen goldens that are tiny 55 lbs, up to 95 lbs or more (think yellow newf). 

Lana


----------



## eekbh (Jun 9, 2008)

For dinner, Lucy gets a little over a cup of dry and a bit of canned. And breakfast is less than a cup--only dry. Treats during the day a bit. But she's not fat. you can feel her ribs. 

My M-I-L has a GR who is about 4 yrs old. He's not as tall and not as long. Weighs less or maybe about the same as Lucy.

Lucy's pretty active too. Daily walks and she RUNS during those. Plays alot. I guess she's just going to be a big girl. I just wondered what she was like compared to others. Thanks.

eekbh


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

Boomer also turned eight months on December 26th and he weighs 52 lbs. I think genes have something to do with it too, because don't think his parents were particularly big.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Are you still feeding Lucy puppy food? 

I know a lot of people switch from puppy to adult food fairly young (4 or 5 months) to slow down the growth as it's been said that's it's more beneficial to the puppy to "grow slow".


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Bender said:


> Food, genes, etc... can make a difference. If she's not overweight, it could just be her. I've seen goldens that are tiny 55 lbs, up to 95 lbs or more (think yellow newf).
> 
> Lana


I agree! We have a friend with an 8 month old at 68 pounds too. Now our Jena is 6.5 months and only 35 pounds, so I think it is in their genes.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I wasn't suggesting that Lucy is overweight. I apologize if it sounded that way. I was just curious how much food you give her because I have been debating whether I need to increase the amount of food I feed my dog. Kayla's parents were rather large so it appears I might have the opposite situation. My dog might be smaller than I expected.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Emma is 5 months old and around 40lbs+ last time I weighed her and she looks lean. She is just so long everyone says she is going to be a big dog lol. When people pick her up they are suprised how much she weighs cause she doesn't look like it haha.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Marley was 8 months on 27 Dec, he weighs 51lbs I always thought he was underweight, but doesn't seem like it. I try to get him to eat 4-5 cups of Eukanuba Puppy food every day, but he doesn't always manage it all, maybe i am trying him with too much? How much does everyone else feed their puppies?


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley turned 8 omonths old on the 22nd of december she weighs 57.2 lbs the last time i weighed her which was about a month ago. I don't think her weight has changed since then. Shelley has got alot of loose skin she needs to grow into. Here's some pictures of my girl.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That seems huge to me- it's a lot bigger than my male Golden who is one year old- but dogs vary. She could just be a very large Golden!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My largest dog eats four cups per day and is very VERY active (several miles of walking every day, and a lot of hard running and swimming every day). 

I don't know how much he'll eat when I can go back to raw, but I can't handle raw meat right now so they're all on a top quality kibble.


----------



## eekbh (Jun 9, 2008)

wicamnca said:


> I wasn't suggesting that Lucy is overweight. I apologize if it sounded that way. I was just curious how much food you give her because I have been debating whether I need to increase the amount of food I feed my dog. Kayla's parents were rather large so it appears I might have the opposite situation. My dog might be smaller than I expected.


No, don't apologize. I don't think she's fat really, just big I guess. Someone asked about puppy food.....yes the dry she gets is puppy. Should I change to an 'active dog' type food? Her legs just seem really long. I've never had a GR before, so I don't have anything to really compare her to. My MIL's dog is now on a raw chicken diet (she did that with her yellow lab/great dane mix. That's probably why her dog weighs less than Lucy. I don't know enough about the raw diet to do it. I'd rather stick with a good dog food and keep her active.

At adulthood, what is the average weight of a GR? Lucy's mom was only 65 or so pounds. Lucy's easily passed that mark! We call her 'the horse' and my Dad says we should teach her to pull a sleigh! She's so strong! But, she has just as much fun running with the kids when they are sleigh riding. 

I only wish it would warm up here so we could go for our long walks. It's been around zero or below lately (and always windy), and it's too cold for her paws with the ice and snow. Supposed to warm up to the teens this afternoon. Maybe we can get a walk in then.

Thanks for all your info. I'll look into getting another food. VERY ACTIVE ENERGETIC DOG STUFF! At least she'll keep me skinny with all energy, right?

--eekbh


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Average weight for a correctly sized female is 55-65 pounds- but MANY pet bred Goldens are vastly oversized and would be far too thin at that weight. For a male, 65 to 75.


----------

